# Becks lake?



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Anybody ever fish it just wondering if its worth the $$$ what's to be caught


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

*becks lake*

any fresh water fish you want there, it runs into escambia river about half way between quintette landing and monasto, used to be my favorite landing before they closed it for 20 years, liked quintette but people stole a lot there, my neighbor fishes in lake in john boat doesnt have motor, had 83 bream and bass last week before cold front


----------



## Bbagwell (Mar 10, 2010)

I launch there a lot. Its usually not to crowded and the ramp is very accessible no matter what the river is doing. I have launched there when the water could almost reach the road and parking. No need for an outboard, and all the bass, bream and cats you could want. It actually has some surprisingly deep pockets that i have pulled some nice blues out of. Caught a good amount of nice size bass in there this summer. Haven't been in there in a few weeks but I always seem to get into something biting.


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Thanks guys I may try it out next weekend. Is it fishable with a kayak


----------



## Bbagwell (Mar 10, 2010)

absolutely. I have seen a bunch of folks on kayak's there.


----------



## Bbagwell (Mar 10, 2010)

They actually rent them, and small jon's at the ramp.


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

my son lives there, my neighbor goes in old pipeline in becks lake, has to get over some trees, he uses a john boat with a paddle.He tightlines in deep holes in trees, says he breaks off a lot.He has always come home with a cooler full.not many people can get in spots like that but johnboat and you


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

*becks lake*

forgot to mention, they were catching crappie in there last week on smaLL shiners


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

hold on back up! blues as in blue cats u actually caught decent size blue cats outta becks lake, how big and how many


----------

